# General Discussion > Opinions >  Give Zimmerman a break and why the heck is it a race issue

## Fire Haired

I am so sick of the libearl media taking the George zimmerman case and making it a race issue. okay a half hispanic half German security guard see's a suspicious guy named treyvon who look high on drugs walking. He calls the cops tells them about it the cops tell him to stay in the car but he goes to check it out.Treyvon while on the phone with afriend wwho was a witness says a creppy cracker is following him(by the way isnt that racially profiling) Then Zimmerman asks treyvon what are u doing eventually their is a fight. Treyvon who obviously has a history on the streets starts beating the crap out of zimmerman. 

Now zimmerman who is trying to save his life shoots treyvon and very sadly ends his life. This was either a terrible accsedent where Treyvon thought Zimmerman was a creepy cracker trying to rape him like his friend suggested him and was defending himself or he know Zimmerman was a volnterr security giuard but i doubt he did. I think this was just a terrible accdent it sucks that treyvon had to die but in no way is Zimmerman guilty of any crime and he was defintley not a raciest. I have known my whole life dont challenge a police officer or any one that has to do with the law. he has the right to shoot u if u throw something at him and defintley if u break the law the beat the crap out of him when he tells u to stop. Treyvo would have known he would at least go to prison to beat up someone that has to do with the law if he know that is who zimmerman was.

Zimmerman was acting out of security guard instinct. He should have chosen a better choose than shooting Treyvon but that was probably his only way out. when someone gets on top of u in a fight and gets more puchs in the begging they have pretty much already won zimmerman could not come back and win that fight. Zimmermans gun was his only self defense and. I would not be suprised if treyvon would have killed him plus he was high on drugs at the time.

Zimmerman is not a cold blooded murder he does not deserve any type of punishment. AND HOW IN THE WORLD DOES ANY OF THIS HAVE TO DO WITH RACE. Zimmerman i onbly half German Zimmerman is a German last name. i saw his parents his dad is white and his mom is Hispanic, i guess Europeans on this site dont really know what hispanics look like they are a mix of native american and Spanish. some are mainly native american some mainly Spanish his mom was obviously mainly native american. So okay he is half white so what just because he is half white that means there is a better chance he racially profiled treyvon.

Zimmerman had a black girl friend in his highschool prom. His friends said he didnt have a raciest bone in his body. STOP ACCUSING HIM OF BEING A RACIEST. Give the man a break if Treyvon was white this would not be a issue. The white liberal american Media tried to make this a race issue. ABC edited the tap of Zimmerman calling the cops when the cops asked him what race this suspicous person was he said um he looks black abc changed it and took out the question making it seem as though zimmerman was racially profiling. 

So we caught the media red handed but still no one listens. It was the white media that caused this stur they are the ones who put the angre in black americans. I still can not belive how far my countries biased media can go our media is more biased than fox news. u can call CNN liberal central CNNLC. Then they accuse fox news of being biased which it is but not nearly as biased as almost all American media.

This shows the raciest hate that was already in America towards whites. They want a race issue to blame whites for oppressing blacks. I heard this crap since i was in second grade my teacher claimed i was bad because my white ancestors where evil. When my brother told about my family coming to america in 1685 she yold him our ancestors whee pure evil. We almost only had history class all i heard was hatred towards white.

I am am not going to do the oppiste and become raciest towards her and other blacks. but i will not ignore this form of racism. Even when i was in second grade i knew nothing of history i knew she was wrong and i asked my parents if i could leave the school i was sick of being put down for my race. There is no race issue with the Zimmerman case the race issue is the fact people made it a race issue. When can america just stop with these petty race fights and treat each other equalley. the black civli rights leaders have become black power people it is sad. and it is hard for whites to become involved because we started it and people wont listen to us. It need to finally end

Larry Elder kicks CNN piers morgans butt. At least Peirs admiteted to being liberal which i think it is about time all of CNN does. Larry elder knows how to help black people NOT people like Jesse Jackson who are just blaming america for all of blacks problems and stirring up raciest hate amougst blacks.

----------


## Sennevini

Indeed, issues are issues only if people make issues about it.

As an European, I can only observe that racial questions in America
always have been fuelled with tenseness and emotions.

I don't know the exact details of this case, but the view you sketch
on Zimmermann's personality does make it seem unlikely he shot the
boy out of racial motives.

There are more cases like this, in which the racial affinity of the victim
is hijacked to make the case about racial motives. All other motives, like
the unsafe situation you sketch (fighting etc.), are then ignored.
That is wrong in my opinion. One should not ignore things which may have happened,
only to advocate a political view of injustice and racial inequality. 

And indeed, the boy certainly wasn't an angel; I live long enough in the city to know
such people.

----------


## ebAmerican

I had to stop reading after "Security Guard". George Zimmerman was not a security guard. He created a neighborhood watch. He has no authority to confront or engage. He is there to watch, and call police if there is a suspicious circumstance. He had zero right to approach and confront Martin in the matter that he did. He should be charged with stalking at the very least. I have a serious problem with someone who starts a fight, then while getting his butt kicked shots that person. George is not a man, but a little hot headed coward who had to hide behind a gun. He was looking to shoot somebody in self defense. I think he profiled Martin, and approached because he had a weapon in his belt. If he did not possess that weapon Zimmerman would have never gotten out of his car. He would have waited for police presence, like he was instructed by the dispatcher to do. This is the gun toting wild west we call America. Our streets got a lot scarier now. I will never approach anybody in discretion, because if an argument in sues and blows happen, then he has the right to shoot me (as long as he feels his life is threatened, sarcasm). Zimmerman's injuries were not indicative of a life threatening circumstance. His injuries were indicative of somebody who got their butt kicked by an individual who had no professional fighting experience. Martins hands were not registered as deadly weopons, and no concrete block or anyother form of weapon was used by Martin. Zimmerman got away with killing an innocent kid who was standing up for his won rights to walk down a street and not get hassled.

----------


## inver2b1

> I am so sick of the libearl media taking the George zimmerman case and making it a race issue. okay a hispanic security guard see's a suspicious guy named treyvon who look high on drugs walking. he calls the cops tells them about it. Then he asks treyvon what are u doing aventulley their is a fight which is understandble it is a security guards job to stop treyvon from walking over in that area. Treyvon who obviously has a history on the streets starts beating the crap out of zimmerman. Now zimmerman who is trying to save his life shoots treyvon and very sadly ends his life. I have known bmy whole life dont challenge a police officer he has the right to shoot u if u throw something at him and defintley if u break the law the beat the crap out of him when he tells u to stop.
> 
> Zimmerman was acting out of security guard instinct. He should have chosen a better choose than shooting Treyvon but that was probably his only way out. when someone gets on top of u in a fight and gets more puchs in the begging they have pretty much already won zimmerman could not come back and win that fight. Zimmermans gun was his only self defense and. I would not be suprised if treyvon would have killed him plus he was high on drugs at the time.
> 
> Zimmerman is not a cold blooded murder he does not deserve any type of punishment. AND HOW IN THE WORLD DOES ANY OF THIS HAVE TO DO WITH RACE. Zimmerman i believe is half white. Zimmerman is a German last name. i saw his parents his dad is white and his mom is Hispanic, i guess Europeans on this site dont really know what hispanics look like they are a mix of native american and Spanish. some are mainly native american some mainly Spanish his mom was obviously mainly native american. So okay he is half white so what just because he is half white that means there is a better chance he racially profiled treyvon.
> 
> Zimmerman had a black girl friend in his highschool prom. His friends said he didnt have a raciest bone in his body. STOP ACCUSING HIM OF BEING A RACIEST. give the man a break in 1880 he would be seen as a hero. If Treyvon was white this would not be a issue. The white libearl american mediea tried to make this a race issue. ABC edited the tap of zimmerman calling the cops when the cops asked him what race this suspicous person was he said um he looks black abc changed it and took out the question making it seem as though zimmerman was racially profiling. 
> 
> So we caught the media red handed but still no one listens. It was the white media that caused this stur they are the ones who put the angre in black americans. I still can not belive how far my countries biased media can go our media is more biased than fox news. u can call CNN liberal central CNNLC. Then they accuse fox news of being biased.
> ...



This is dumber than your usualposts and that is saying something.
An armed man stalks a *teenager*, starts a fight, ends up losing it so has to shoot the *teenager.* Zimmerman empbodies people like you perfectly. For all your don't thread on me, liberty, individualism nonsense the fact that you can so casually brush off the death of a *teenager* really sums you up.

Keep defending winners.
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor..._in_trial.html

----------


## Templar

> This is dumber than your usualposts and that is saying something.
> An armed man stalks a *teenager*, starts a fight, ends up losing it so has to shoot the *teenager.* Zimmerman empbodies people like you perfectly. For all your don't thread on me, liberty, individualism nonsense the fact that you can so casually brush off the death of a *teenager* really sums you up.
> 
> Keep defending winners.
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor..._in_trial.html


Keep in mind though that Zimmerman is 5'7, and Martin was 5'11. Martin was also 17 and looked much older than the pictures shown on the news. 

I think it is all media sensationalism. Thousands of people are murdered/killed every day, many of whom are children. Giving this one case so much attention is pretty disgusting IMO. Where is the news report about a Yemeni kid getting blown up into hundreds of pieces by an American drone? Nowhere.

----------


## inver2b1

That's ok then, he deserved to die.

----------


## Templar

> That's ok then, he deserved to die.


We all die some time. Billions of people in the past have died in terrible ways. Some were burned to death, others tortured, some died coughing up blood, etc. To give this one dead person so much attention and sorrow is equal to desecrating the graves of all people who have ever died in the past.

Every day CNN mentions this story. Every single day. It is insanity and foolishness.

----------


## sparkey

> I have a serious problem with someone who starts a fight...





> An armed man... starts a fight...


An important reason that Zimmerman got off was that this couldn't be established. Lacking other evidence, the jury had to assume that Martin assaulted Zimmerman after Zimmerman started following him (presumably to keep an eye on him while the police were arriving). So they got the verdict correct, regardless of what anybody thinks of either Zimmerman or Martin.

I'm annoyed at both the right and the left over this case. The left turns it into an example of persistent racism in America (it's not) and an indictment of Stand Your Ground self-defense laws (it's not) and holds Martin up as a martyr to those causes (he's not). The right meanwhile turns Zimmerman into a victim or sympathetic figure (he's not) and holds drugs and gang culture as responsible for Martin's reaction and death (they're not).

----------


## Fire Haired

> An important reason that Zimmerman got off was that this couldn't be established. Lacking other evidence, the jury had to assume that Martin assaulted Zimmerman after Zimmerman started following him (presumably to keep an eye on him while the police were arriving). So they got the verdict correct, regardless of what anybody thinks of either Zimmerman or Martin.
> 
> I'm annoyed at both the right and the left over this case. The left turns it into an example of persistent racism in America (it's not) and an indictment of Stand Your Ground self-defense laws (it's not) and holds Martin up as a martyr to those causes (he's not). The right meanwhile turns Zimmerman into a victim or sympathetic figure (he's not) and holds drugs and gang culture as responsible for Martin's reaction and death (they're not).


well Zimmerman was doing his job he saw a suspicious person that scared him who looked high and dangerous. people say Zimmerman thought that because he was black not true but even if he did treyvon turned out to be that type of person. People say well zimmerman started the fight well zimmerman was a watch man it was his duty to watch what treyvon was doing. zimmerman seems mild no offense to him but i doubt he started a fight. treyvon porobably gave him some trash talk threaten him then zimmerman defended him self in some way said the cops are coming. then treyvon who was from the streets beat the crap of of zimmerman then zimmerman defended his life by shooting treyvon

i have put myself in a situation like that if someone intruded my house my first instict would be attack him either with my fists or a wepaons. there have been a few times i thought someone was in behind a door and i got a baseball batt without looking if someone was there and swung as hard as a could. if someone was there i would have come close to killing him i would be seen as worse than zimmerman.

if i had a gin in zimmermans situation i would shoot not with the will to take someones life. and i have always known that if u mess with a cop u are going to jail or ur going to be shoot. treyvon was high but i think he knew what would happen if he attaked a cop. if a cop confronts u and if u attack him he has the right to shoot u. ithought everyone knew that.

in my opinion Zimmerman is innocent this is defintley not racial profiling(i dont understand why people thought it was). I dont think zimmerman should have shoot treyvon but i understand why he did and he did not commit a crime. also treyvon was not compltley innocent it is hard to critze someone who just died a year ago but he committed a huge crime and was the main reason for his own death.

----------


## Fire Haired

i think the media wanted this to be big news and a race issue because their the media they want big stories. abc edited zimmermans call to the cops so it would seem like he was racailly profiling. they should be put in prison for doing that to zimmerman. they caused the angre in the black community and i also think this shows the balck community and many whites want a race issue like this they want to say blacks are opressed. it shows a inner racism that was always there.

modern black leaders are tryue raciest that is what i think. jesse jackson is a raciest aginst whites and a crook he should not represent blacks like he does. my city has many blacks and from what i have seen they are not raciest but people like jesse influence them in a bad way.

also people always talk about how blacks and other minorites are oppressed. what about whites. How do they think white people feel we are always put down for raceism we are always the bad guys when the vast mnajority of us are not raciest. when we gave blacks real equal rights in the 1950's they took basketball and football how do u think white people feel about that right after huge racail tension they take two of our sports. i have seen many whites ashamed of being white. When i play basketball it is wierd to play with blacks. since i was a little kid i felt i could not be normal and that whites are super snobby raciest. Right now i think whites feel alot of racial pain. Blacks past oppression actulley makes people respect them more sometimes. 

I am trying to show that people dont show all sides of the story. i dont know what it is like to be black i think i can understand some of their racial pain. 

black people have been very oppressed even today. I think today it is more psychological but they always have slavery and other things on their blacks. I do think people racially profile by cops. but i the cops do have pretty good reasons because especially if they are in a area with alot of mainly black gangs. 

Zimmerman should not be accused as a raciest he is not and the zimmerman case is not a good example of racial profiling. i guess i dont represent what everyone feels about race issues. but honestly i get sick of it i wish we could just forget about it.

----------


## sparkey

> i thought someone was in behind a door and i got a baseball batt without looking if someone was there and swung as hard as a could.


And that was the last time Little Suzy played hide-and-go-seek at Fire Haired's house.

----------


## Fire Haired

> And that was the last time Little Suzy played hide-and-go-seek at Fire Haired's house.


I hit her in self defense she invaded my families property. I already went to court for it.

----------


## nordicwarrior

I grew up not too far (about 90 miles) from where this happened. Here's my take: 1. Zimmerman should have been charged with involuntary manslaughter, found guilty by the jury, and then sentenced to eight years by the judge. In Florida, Zimmerman would be out in four with proper behavior. 2. Zimmerman was and is a coward and had false bravery due to the loaded gun. I took one look at both guys and surmized the situation. 3. Martin had the stature, strength, and fighting ability of an adult male. He was not biologically a child and to say so is foolish. 4. Martin almost certainly instigated arm-reach contact. The minute you punch someone in the face, be ready to face a wide range of hostile responses including gunfire. 5. The media is acting reckless and is responsible for making the tense situation much worse. I heard a talking head on MSNBC call for violent protest-- inciting a riot is a criminal offense in the U.S. last time I checked.

----------


## nordicwarrior

The case is a sad one and their are no winners. Only losers. A few other factors to consider... 1. This neighborhood had a high rate of crime. Like really high. 2. Where is the outrage revolving around the black teenagers killed by other black teenagers? At least four shooting deaths in Chicago alone have happened since the verdict in Florida was announced. 3. Lest you think I'm totally biased against Martin, his little brother was at the home waiting for Martin's return. Would you allow a stranger to follow you to your door at night with your small brother at the house? I wouldn't. Again this turn of events was horrible. Zimmerman shouldn't have pursued after the operator told him to cease and Martin shouldn't have punched anyone in the face. Also, the Civil Rights case that A.G. Holder is flirting with is double jeopardy. It would be a total violation of the Constitution, but these actions shouldn't surprise anyone because this how the Nimrod administration rolls. Standard operating procedure for these clowns. Mob rule is no way to govern.

----------


## LeBrok

> He was looking to shoot somebody in self defense.


I have to agree with that. Looking at his facial expression I have a feeling that he is a psychopath.

----------


## Barantes

> Keep in mind though that Zimmerman is 5'7, and Martin was 5'11. Martin was also 17 and looked much older than the pictures shown on the news. 
> 
> I think it is all media sensationalism. Thousands of people are murdered/killed every day, many of whom are children. Giving this one case so much attention is pretty disgusting IMO. Where is the news report about a Yemeni kid getting blown up into hundreds of pieces by an American drone? Nowhere.


It's mainly because this is a case that could potentially change a very controversial law, but in reality I agree this happens all the time. Putting so much emphasis on this case is only going to cause more racial tension than there already is in America.

----------


## Barantes

I don't agree with what Zimmerman has done but he was following a law and the jury thought he was within his legal right to defend himself with a deadly weapon. I don't the media should be blamming Zimmerman but the 'Stand your ground' law instead. This has happened throughout history where people may look at it as a terrible situation but there is a lack of laws or in this case a law put in place that justifies the action of the person. Oh and I don't know if this has been mentioned at all but Zimmerman was told by the operator to stop following Martin, obviously he didn't listen..

----------


## Fire Haired

> I don't agree with what Zimmerman has done but he was following a law and the jury thought he was within his legal right to defend himself with a deadly weapon. I don't the media should be blamming Zimmerman but the 'Stand your ground' law instead. This has happened throughout history where people may look at it as a terrible situation but there is a lack of laws or in this case a law put in place that justifies the action of the person. Oh and I don't know if this has been mentioned at all but Zimmerman was told by the operator to stop following Martin, obviously he didn't listen..


Zimmerman was defending his life he really had no better choose than to shoot martin. I really really doubt he tried to kill martin he wanted to be a good cop he saw someone suspicures there had been 12 robberies in that neighborhood i think just weeks earlier. So Zimmerman went to check it out martin though he was a creep and he was high maybe he knew he was a volunteer policeman and a fight started. Martin who has more experience and his bigger was destroying Zimmerman and to save his own life Zimmerman did the only think he could he shoot martin. I have always known if u attack anyone that has to do with the law u will probably get shoot i thought everyone knew that. if u attack a cop he has the right to shoot u i am pretty sure.

Zimmerman does not deserve to go to prison in my opinion he was defending his life i dont exactly know what martin knew but it does not affect if Zimmerman is guilty or not. I am not even going to get into the race stuff because i think u know that is all just a bunch of BS. and with Obama getting into what type of president is that he just trying to get support it shows he is not mister perfect and like the media presents him. It is sad our media tricked people into thinking it is a race issue and that Americans are so serious about it shows that if anyone takes this as a race issue they have race problems(OBama).

----------


## Fire Haired

> It's mainly because this is a case that could potentially change a very controversial law, but in reality I agree this happens all the time. Putting so much emphasis on this case is only going to cause more racial tension than there already is in America.


i think Zimmerman defended his life shooting was his only choose. and remember he is connected to the law if u attack someone connected to the law ur in big trouble. Zimmerman is not guilty in this case he was just trying to be a good cop and then he had to save his own life he had no bad intentions.

i think the stand ur ground law is good in this case it saved a inncoent man from going to prison. maybe they should make some changes but it defintley should stay in some way.

----------


## nordicwarrior

Zimmerman was not "connected to the law" in any way. This is a false statement. He was acting as a neighborhood watch for his homeowners association. Also "Stand Your Ground" was not part of the Florida trial because neither side used it in discovery. By avoiding any jail time, Zimmerman will now live the rest of his life on the lamb and in a constant state of fear. The best thing for him would have been to serve time for his poor choices leading to a very unfortunate chain of events. By the way F.H., you could be the neighborhood watch for my HOA tomorrow if I invited you to do so. No joke.

----------


## Fire Haired

> Zimmerman was not "connected to the law" in any way. This is a false statement. He was acting as a neighborhood watch for his homeowners association. Also "Stand Your Ground" was not part of the Florida trial because neither side used it in discovery. By avoiding any jail time, Zimmerman will now live the rest of his life on the lamb and in a constant state of fear. The best thing for him would have been to serve time for his poor choices leading to a very unfortunate chain of events. By the way F.H., you could be the neighborhood watch for my HOA tomorrow if I invited you to do so. No joke.


it does not matter that he was a watch man u still dont do what treyvon did.

----------


## Barantes

> it does not matter that he was a watch man u still dont do what treyvon did.


you don't know what Trayvon did.. you weren't there. He may have been defending himself like he did, it's a mans word who's avoiding jail time versus a dead person's.

----------


## Pi gman

It really does NOT have anything to do about race. TM's death is a terrible thing and I feel bad for the family, however, they know these things that were not allowed as evidence in the court case such as: Trayvon Martin was a drug dealer:

http://theconservativetreehouse.file...gdealing-2.jpg
http://theconservativetreehouse.com/...-like-for-him/
Also he was learning how to make "fire ass lean" or "purple" using skittles, Arizona brand watermelon fruit punch and Robitussin cough syrup 27 June 2011. I think his younger brother was at home sick the day TM was killed. Could be the cough syrup, the third ingredient was already there?

Also, as a juvenile he had been kicked out of school in Miami for assaulting a bus driver and stolen jewelry and a screwdriver (used for burglary?) was found in his locker. These were reported by the school as "found" property. His Mother couldn't handle him anymore and sent him to Sanford to live with his Dad and his Dad's girlfriend.

I think GZ was in a little over his head dealing with this situation, but even though the non-emergency operator told him about following the guy "we don't need you to do that" she asks him a bit later, "where is he now?" He gets out to see and to get an address for the operator to tell the patrolman where to come to. That is when TM confronts GZ and asks him "do you have a problem m****** f******?

----------


## Pi gman

Additionally, this preacher tells it like it is! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9s900vZr_k

----------


## edao

From what I have heard about the circumstances and American law I think justice has been done.
You had two stupid people make stupid decisions that night that led to a confrontation. 
If guns and self defence are legal you open the door for alot of fights ending in a fatal shooting being legal.

I'd invite all Treyvon fans to lie on the floor while I repeatedly punch you in the face for a period of time and we can do an experiment to see how long I have to do it before you start to fear for your life? :Petrified:  (this is what a witness reported he saw happening to Zimmerman)

I think Obama looked stupid saying that Treyvon could have been his son, his intervention was not necessary or appropriate. The fact that Zimmerman isn't actually 'white' I find it rather odd that this is being regarded as a white on black crime. Let's remember that Obama's mother is white and so is Zimmerman's, are they then the same race? 

Having watched some American talk shows on the subject it was pointed out that self defence shootings 'black' on 'black' have occurred in that state and have led to no jail time (shockingly these were not considered international news stories). 

Someone somewhere had an agenda, which has led to stupid people like us debating it pointlessly, endlessly and to no conclusion or end. :Grin:

----------


## Pi gman

And there is a part 2 to this tale:

http://theconservativetreehouse.com/...able-violence/

----------


## nordicwarrior

Zimmerman's father is "white", his mother is Hispanic. This should have been an involuntary manslaughter case... it was handled improperly from start to finish.

----------


## Tomenable

Another crime from the same town, but it was not so famous:

http://www.examiner.com/article/was-...hammer-beating

And here Black people eating white people to avenge T. Martin:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18241494

You know this people out of jungle / jungle out of people joke?

----------


## Angela

> Another crime from the same town, but it was not so famous:
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/was-...hammer-beating
> 
> And here Black people eating white people to avenge T. Martin:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18241494
> 
> You know this people out of jungle / jungle out of people joke?


Why would you focus on this "cannibal" being black? (I don't even see that fact in the print story.) He was on "bath salts". It drives *sane* people crazy. If you're insane to begin with, as is likely given the fact that he's homeless (a huge proportion of the homeless people in this country have mental health disorders but have stopped taking their medications) the consequences will be even more catastrophic.

This isn't the first report of this kind of behavior from people who have taken bath salts.

So, as I said, why focus on his race? Jeffrey Dahmer raped, murdered and dismembered 17 men and boys before he was caught. The crimes also involved necrophilia and cannibalism. Is that supposed to teach us something about Germans?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Dahmer



As for Zimmerman, I'm with Nordic Quarreler:



> This should have been an involuntary manslaughter case... it was handled improperly from start to finish.


Someone like him should never, in my opinion, have been allowed to carry a firearm as part of a patrol. He didn't have the temperament for it, as his subsequent brushes with the law have reinforced. That doesn't mean that he was a racist or that he should have been accused of murder.

----------


## Tomenable

> Why would you focus on this "cannibal" being black?


Because he actually was black-skinned - here is the canibal in question:






> f you're insane to begin with, as is likely given the fact that he's homeless


His victim - Ronald Poppo - is homeless. Was the "canibal" also homeless ???




> (*I don't even see that fact in the print story*)


IIRC newspapers and other media in the U.S. generally don't mention suspect's or victim's race or ethnicity.

The case of George Zimmerman vs. Trayvon Martin was one of exceptions to this rule.

The media described racially-mixed Zimmerman as "White", while 17-year old Martin as "Black kid".




> He was on "bath salts"


That was the initial hypothesis. But the toxicology report only showed marijuana, AFAIK.




> So, as I said, why focus on his race? Jeffrey Dahmer raped, murdered and dismembered 17 men and boys before he was caught. The crimes also involved necrophilia and cannibalism. Is that supposed to teach us something about Germans?


I think this has been known about *some* of Germans already since the 1940s... :)

Even some German women:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilse_Koch

----------


## Angela

I don't think any ethnic group has a monopoly on sadistic murderers, nor on compassion and kindness either.

----------


## LeBrok

Even peaceful and quite Buddhist monks are known to commit violent crimes from time to time.

----------


## searcher

Inver2b1, by any chance is your name a variation of any of the following Montalvo, Monsalvo, Monsalbo? I'm curious because we share the same haplogroup. thanks.

----------

